# tendonitis update.. cortisone shot.. pros / cons?



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I finally decided the pain from the tendonitis in my arm was too much to avoid going to the Dr.. the doctors gave me a prescription for PT which is great (not sure how PT works in a virus outbreak.. guess I'm going to find out?).

Additionally he suggested a cortisone shot... after about 20minutes it hurt like HELL.... happily some hours later it isn't too bad.. at first when it hurt more than to start with.. for a couple hours i was not super happy..

so what is the deal, never had one of the cortisone shots before... I suppose the upside is it is supposed to reduce inflation /swelling.. 

I read there are some down sides as well... how do all y'all feel about these cortisone shots if you know of them / have had them?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

downside is if you are diabetic blood sugars stay high for about 3 weeks. if taking insulin you need to really up the dose way more than normal...so do triple the blood sugar tests after cortisone to be sure what is going on with it and adjust insulin to combat any highs outside your normal routine


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

thank you for the reply.. good to know.. so far among my various ailments Diabetes isn't one of them.. but still good to know.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

As you get more of them the affects diminish and the discomfort/pain continues. Start with PT and see how it goes. Chances are there going to prescribe a regiment of upper body strengthening.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I think they can help initially by knocking down the inflammation, but they can make it feel better while inhibiting healing, so you gotta take it easy and not aggravate the situation. One or a few but not more than that. PT is good.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

k thanx guys .. yeah I wanna get on the PT.. just trying to figure out my options with my health plan and what is open / safe right now with other considerations.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

atarione said:


> I finally decided the pain from the tendonitis in my arm was too much to avoid going to the Dr.. the doctors gave me a prescription for PT which is great (not sure how PT works in a virus outbreak.. guess I'm going to find out?).
> 
> Additionally he suggested a cortisone shot... after about 20minutes it hurt like HELL.... happily some hours later it isn't too bad.. at first when it hurt more than to start with.. for a couple hours i was not super happy..
> 
> ...


You're supposed to get cortisone shots only three times in your Life!

To prevent tendon and ligament damage.

Prp works better anyway

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

atarione said:


> Additionally he suggested a cortisone shot... after about 20minutes it hurt like HELL.... happily some hours later it isn't too bad.. at first when it hurt more than to start with.. for a couple hours i was not super happy..
> 
> so what is the deal, never had one of the cortisone shots before... I suppose the upside is it is supposed to reduce inflation /swelling..
> 
> I read there are some down sides as well... how do all y'all feel about these cortisone shots if you know of them / have had them?


I had to get one for my elbow just to get the pain down enough to exercise the joint in PT. About 3 months later, as I recall, I got one more.

The problem has been resolved for 7 or 8 years now, but every once in a while, I'll start to get just a twinge of pain. When that happens, I immediately start the exercises again and it takes care of the issue. It helps to catch it early.

There are lists of side effects on webMD and such, but I'd just ask the Doc.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

^same with my shoulder.

it starts to nag over time....if I just go get the dumbbells and squeeze out Arnold presses daily, the pain is largely eliminated. skipping the presses over time, it comes back and aggravates me silly


----------



## colbatguano (Jul 9, 2014)

Since you are already aware of the downside of cortisone I'll offer that the right PT and a change in eating habits can be an effective treatment for tendonitis. BJJ and competitive pistol shooting have given me a fair bit off experience with tendonitis and I've found that a muscle imbalance and/or an inflammatory diet are key contributors.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Ive had bouts of it for years, but the recent one has been really bad. Going on 6 months now. Ive done all the exercises, got the shot(Helped immediately and for about 2 months with the pain) and did 12 weeks of PT, Acupuncture, TENS, etc... Still hurts as the shot is wearing off. 

Really need to look at my options now. Just saw the doc and he basically said to keep doing the exercises.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

If the shot is placed expertly, you'll likely feel better, like all the previous posts, in a short while. That's good. But cortisone, being a catabolic steroid, has some opposite reactions to anabolic steroids in the area injected. There is a danger of the "I feel so good, I'm gonna do some of those flying dismounts I learned in gymnastics." That is not gonna end well. 
So, get your shot, (or go see a skilled,, experienced acupuncturist), and just do the PT for a few months. If anything they ask you to do with the tendon causes, much pain, let them know about it, and voice your concern to your PT right away,


----------



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

PRP can be an alternative to a steroid injection in this case, but it is somewhat controversial, more expensive, and not covered by your insurance.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Wave shock therapy works well

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------

